# كل من يستطيع المساعدة عن السلامة بالفنادق



## THRWAT_Z (10 ديسمبر 2010)

من فترة وانا ابحث عن كل ما هو خاص بالسلامة والصحة المهنية ولكن فى مجال السياحة هناك شىء غريب هل يتوقف دور مسؤل السلامة على ان يتأكد من وجود الطفايات مظبوطة والعلامات الخاصة بمسالك الهروب موجودة وكونة مسؤل عن لوحة انذار الحريق فقط بالطبع لا ولكن هناك الكثير من يستطيع إضافة كل ما هو ممكن لدور مسؤل السلامة والصحة المهنية بمجال السياحة والفندقة فليكون هذا هو العنوان وارجو ان يكون الموضوع جدى ويحوى كل ما هو مفيدولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى ثروت

اجعل عملك فى الفندق كعملك فى المصنع و حدد ما هى المخاطر فى موقع عملك و عليها تكون مسؤليتك التحكم فيها هذا بالاضافة الى مسؤلياتك المعروفة

و اليك بعض الامثلة:

- حمامات السباحة فيها الكثير من المخاطر و لها متطلبات سلامة خاصة
- الكهرباء و مخاطرها و التفتيش عليها
- محولات الديزيل و مخاطرها
- المطابخ و مخاطرها كثيرها و ان كانت من ضمن مسؤلياتك المخاطر الصحية فهنا حدث ولا حرج
- سلامة النزلاء من مخاطر السقوط - الانزلاق - التدهور - الهروب -الخ
- النقل و السفر و مخاطرها كثيره
- التحميل و التنزيل و مخاطرها كثيرة
- هذا بالاضافة الى ما اشرت الية من الحريق و مخاطرة
- اجراءات الطوارئ و الهروب و تجاربها
- و بالطبع التدريب و التطوير من مسؤلياتك

و هناك الكثير اترك الاخوة ليشاركو


----------



## THRWAT_Z (11 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذى العزيز سيد سلام أحترم ردك السريع واكون لك عاجز عن الشكر ورد الجميل ولكنى أملك القليل من الخبرة فى مخاطر المطبخ وحمام السباحة ووحدة معالجة مياه الصرف ومحول الديزل وارجوا مساعدة كل من يستطيع ان يبادلنى المعرفة


----------



## THRWAT_Z (11 ديسمبر 2010)

وايضا اريد ان اضيف هل تستيطع شرح المخاطر الطبيعيه كل على حدة لان الوحدة التى نعمل بها تطل على البحر 
واريد ان اعمل على تفادى تلك المخاطر


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

لاشكر على واجب اخى ثروت

يمكنك متابعتا على منتديات سلامتك سوف تجد ما تبحث عنة


----------



## THRWAT_Z (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر على هذا الموقع الجميل ولكن أرجوا ان تتم الجميل وتضع الرابط الخاص بهذا الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى ثروت موضوعك متشعب لاكثر من مجال
لذلك لابد لك من الاطلاع على اكثر من موضوع لتكون على دراية كاملة

سلامتك فية بين المواضيع ما يغطى طلباتك

يمكنك استعمال البحث

تحياتى


----------



## THRWAT_Z (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اسف استاذى على تاخرى فى الرد ولكن لسانى يملك الكثير من كلمات الشكر على جميلك شكر استاذى العزيز ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مروان البرنس (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اضف ايضا مخاطر استخدام العدد والالات .. كالات المسح والنقل وتدريب العاملين على الاستخدام الصحيح للالات .. ( التصدى لسمك القرش من اولويات عمل السيفتى فى مجال السياحة ) هههه ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك محدش يقدر يضيف اكتر من اللى ضافة استاذنا سيد باشا سلام ..


----------



## THRWAT_Z (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر وكل الشكر لمن يحاول المساعدة فى نقل العلم


----------



## tahanet (22 ديسمبر 2010)

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## محمد كســاب (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الاستاذ ثروت
بعد التحية
سلامة الفنادق كثيرة ولكن اخصص منها اليوم
تامين المطابخ:طريقة تناول الشيفات للسكاكين
الارضيات وخلوها من اى زيوت تسبب انزلاق العاملين
الاهواد وخلوها من الزيوت ومتابعة نظافتها مع الاستيوارد
اهواد افران البيتزا وخلوها من بقايا الاحتراق
الدكتات ونظافتها
الاطفاء التلقائى بالمطابخ
مسالك الهروب بالمطابخ
معدات المطابخ وخاصة فاتورة الزيت
التشييك على محابس الغاز 
توصيلات المعدات بالغاز
الاضاءة بالمطابخ
التشييك على الثلاجات(امان الثلاجات )
الموضوع كبيييييييييييييير


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز ثروت ,يبدوا انى وصلت متأخر فى موضوع النقاش الحر والذى اناره اخى سيد ومروان وغيرهم , حقيقى الموضوع متشعب كثيرا ولكن لو أخذناه ببساط نستطيع ان نلم بمعظم النواحى اجمالا من السلامة المهنية ومرورا بنظام الهاسب وهو من ضمن المسؤوليات المنوطة ونظام الليجونيلا الخاص بتقرير معالجة المياه وخطة الطوارىء والتدريب الشهرى (وهو العملى للطاقم والموظفين والادارة) ويمكنك عمل النظام بترتيب واعداد جيد من خلال سلسلة الاواسس OHSAS وهى متوافرة فى كذا مكان ,ويمكنك البحث فى محول البحث (فى سلامتك او هنا فى المنتدى او المنتديات الاخرى) وستجد بها قوائم للمراجعة والمرور الدورى , والحمد لله لقد سبقنا الافاضل فى ايضاح بعض المواضيع , وان شاء الله نمدك بكل ما تبحث عنه, راجع الرابط التالى (مشاركة 341)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16636-35.html


----------



## THRWAT_Z (4 يناير 2011)

اسف جدا على انشغالى ولكن الحوار ما زال مفتوح لكل من يريد ان يضيف ويتبادل العلم الخاص بكل ما تقدر عليه من جملة المعرفة 
وقريبا سوف اضع عدة صيغ للأوراق المطلوبة بالفنادق


----------



## حجر اليمن (7 يونيو 2012)

اي عدي pdf بس ماعرف اجمله


----------



## حجر اليمن (7 يونيو 2012)

اي عدي pdf بس ماعرف اجمله


----------



## THRWAT_Z (11 يونيو 2012)

ممكن تسال المشرف او ممكن ترفعوا على اى موقع رفع شكل المديا فير وبعد كدة تحطة على الموقع


----------

